# Phoenixmasonry



## Squire Bentley (Jun 5, 2009)

Now on the nation's premiere and #1 online Library & museum, Phoenixmasonry, a new special section on Prince Hall & PHA Recognition featuring video of the William H. Upton Unity March.  Visit http://www.phoenixmasonry.org and scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 6, 2009)

I have heard of this website before but some of the others here may have not. Thank you for sharing this link with the other Brothers here.


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 7, 2009)

Good one.


----------

